# Sticky  D11/D12 0x1191/0x1192/0x1194 Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet

Systems in this software version:
0x1191: D11-100 • D12-100 [strike]D12-500[/strike]
0x1192: D11-500
0x1194: D12-500
National release began 8/20/09.

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163381

Please post your full model number (e.g. D11-300) as this thread will be used for multiple models.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants.

All off-topic posts will be deleted.


----------



## dorfd1

what do you mean by closed captioning stability?


----------



## JACH

Dorfd1, didn't you say in another thread you got 0x1192 on a D11-500? According to the first post here by Stuart, 0x1192 is for the D12-500. Really want to verify this because I have 2 D12-500s that got 0x1191 about 2 weeks ago and it's causing a big problem, so I'd be glad to see a software update for my D12-500s. I've posted the problem here: 

dbstalk
.com/showthread.php?t=163242

*I don't have enough posts to post URLs so I improvised*


----------



## dorfd1

JACH said:


> Dorfd1, didn't you say in another thread you got 0x1192 on a D11-500? According to the first post here by Stuart, 0x1192 is for the D12-500. Really want to verify this because I have 2 D12-500s that got 0x1191 about 2 weeks ago and it's causing a big problem, so I'd be glad to see a software update for my D12-500s. I've posted the problem here:
> 
> dbstalk
> .com/showthread.php?t=163242
> 
> *I don't have enough posts to post URLs so I improvised*


here is an image









is clearly says 0x1192 the model is d11-500

I have no issues with 1192.


----------



## JACH

dorfd1 said:


> is clearly says 0x1192 the model is d11-500
> 
> I have no issues with 1192.


Thank you, dorfd1.

So Stuart, could you please double check the info you posted? Are my D12-500s going to get 0x1192?


----------



## texasbrit

I believe the D12s get 1191 not 1192. At least, that's what is in the download stream tonight.


----------



## texasbrit

I am posting the link to this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2189346&posted=1#post2189346 for completeness since it concerns an issue with the latest software , although maybe one of the mods would like to merge the threads.


----------



## JACH

texasbrit said:


> I believe the D12s get 1191 not 1192. At least, that's what is in the download stream tonight.


Right. Looks like Stuart corrected the info above. Guess I'll repost my problem here.


----------



## dorfd1

why did the d11-500 get 1192 and not f12-500. I thought the d11 was 1 version behined the d12


----------



## texasbrit

dorfd1 said:


> why did the d11-500 get 1192 and not f12-500. I thought the d11 was 1 version behined the d12


That's not how it works. If there is the smallest difference between the software that has been release-tested for the d11 and that for the D12 then they will have different release numbers, that's a standard approach to software release management. The functionality of the two releases is probably identical.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Texasbrit is right. The two versions are exactly the same from a customer perspective.


----------



## cheapsk8

so national release began 08/20 I assume then those of us that received it 08/10 were beta testing it.


----------



## cheapsk8

ok I have been home this afternoon. I have had to reset the Receiver while watching it 10 times in the past 2 1/2 hours + on 1 of the D12-500's. and yes I have the 0x1191 software and have had since 08/10/2009 at 2:13am. Do not know if this helps but on the other D12 does not loose the channels at the same time. Below are the times, just tossing it out there in case it helps, but it is getting quite fustrating

2:21 PM CT
3:06 PM CT
3:22 PM CT
3:44 PM CT
4:05 PM CT
4:24 PM CT
4:36 PM CT
4:41 PM CT
5:04 PM CT
5:08 PM CT

oh yea and I had to reset it when it was turned on so technically that makes 11 times 

I have posted this on this forum as well as Direct forum


----------



## JACH

If I'm reading a certain Firmware Watcher correctly, 0x1191 is still being rolled out to the D12s. If Directv is already aware of the wrong channel problem, why are they still rolling out the bad software? Couldn't they give back the previous software until they have a fix?


----------



## texasbrit

JACH said:


> If I'm reading a certain Firmware Watcher correctly, 0x1191 is still being rolled out to the D12s. If Directv is already aware of the wrong channel problem, why are they still rolling out the bad software? Couldn't they give back the previous software until they have a fix?


Actually they can't do that. Your receiver will only download software if it has a LATER release number than the one it is running. They would have to create a new release of the old software but with a release number higher than x1191. My guess is that they would only do that if they can't find what is wrong with 0x1191 within a reasonable time.


----------



## cheapsk8

cheapsk8 said:


> ok I have been home this afternoon. I have had to reset the Receiver while watching it 10 times in the past 2 1/2 hours + on 1 of the D12-500's. and yes I have the 0x1191 software and have had since 08/10/2009 at 2:13am. Do not know if this helps but on the other D12 does not loose the channels at the same time. Below are the times, just tossing it out there in case it helps, but it is getting quite fustrating
> 
> 2:21 PM CT
> 3:06 PM CT
> 3:22 PM CT
> 3:44 PM CT
> 4:05 PM CT
> 4:24 PM CT
> 4:36 PM CT
> 4:41 PM CT
> 5:04 PM CT
> 5:08 PM CT
> 
> oh yea and I had to reset it when it was turned on so technically that makes 11 times
> 
> I have posted this on this forum as well as Direct forum


left earlier and returned about 9:30 had to reset when turned on and only had to rest once in past 4 hours. So it is better than earlier.


----------



## JACH

Looks like it's just random. One of my D12s was actually problem-free for 3 days straight!! During these 3 problem-free days, that D12 was installed at one of my HR21's location. I took that D12 back to it's original location late friday afternoon, and by that evening, the problem was back. 

I'd hate to think that this indicates something wrong on my end. NO, I won't have that. I'm still putting the blame squarely on software 0x1191


----------



## doctrsnoop

My Humax LD2060 which I believe has the D11-500 (but could be 300) now will turn itself back on within 10-15 seconds of shutting it off with either the center button or the right off button of the remote. This happened to before when 1192 was a CE (and I reported it then too) and I had to roll it back. I have tried multiple restarts and a couple of re-downloads of the firmware and the only thing that seems to get it to stay off (besides, of course, unplugging it) is to get to the menu to switch custom guide list and turn it off on that screen. Strange.
I realize this issue is likely unique to the Humax unit, but there must be somebody else besides me who has one.


----------



## cheapsk8

Well we are still having the issue has anyone heard any follow up from Direct. Last I heard for another poster on Direct's site, they confirmed there appeared to be a glitch and engineering was looking into it and hoped to have a correction within the week. I have tried several times this afternoon to call and keep getting a busy signal. Will try later tonight.


----------



## texasbrit

cheapsk8 said:


> Well we are still having the issue has anyone heard any follow up from Direct. Last I heard for another poster on Direct's site, they confirmed there appeared to be a glitch and engineering was looking into it and hoped to have a correction within the week. I have tried several times this afternoon to call and keep getting a busy signal. Will try later tonight.


As I posted on the DirecTV tech forum, I doubt the CSR had any real idea when a fix would be available for this, and I am pretty sure Engineering hadn't come up with an estimate. Within a week was VERY unlikely. 
You can call but I doubt you will get any more info. When there is a new release you will get it automatically.


----------



## Joe Spears

I have a D12-300 with 0x1215 and caller ID does not work on interactive channels with ScoreGuide or Weather. The only way it seems to work is if I open the ScoreGuide then press EXIT, caller ID will work until I change channels. Also, anytime the power goes out and my receiver resets it ALWAYS defaults to All Channels instead of the Custom Guide I had selected before power loss.


----------



## rbrown3rd

I have been trying to get my D12-100 working in my RV. Unfortunately my old receiver started showing the obsolete msg while we are 600 miles from home. I called Direct TV and they sent this new D12-100 out and the tech told me he had it pass the IV test before he gave it to me. I called Direct TV to activate and they said that it failed the IV test. I've been struggling with Direct TV over this issue for several days now. The last tech I talked to on the phone said I either had to go to an authorized RV dealership to have them run an IV test on the new receiver or return to my home zip code, 600 miles away, to get the receiver to pass the IV test and start working. Are these my only options? I am far from any authorized dealership and won't be home for another two or three weeks.


----------



## rbrown3rd

Update...A call to DTV the next day resulted in successful activation. I pointed out that I have had a written RV waiver on file since 1999. I don't know if that is what did the trick but the support guy was really good too. He understood my situation perfectly. I also posted this on the Direct TV tech support forum. I received good follow up from them. I am literally a happy camper now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fasted77

Working on an in-motion satellite with a D12 receiver. The LNB is fine, the satellites locks in at about 85%. I am only getting odd transponders and no evens. The D12 receiver is about 12 years old. I have to say that I have troubleshooted this satellite for hours. Its working properly till I check the transponders. Replaced Lnb, hooked straight into the LNB without going through any electronics from the satellite. I specialize in RV satellites and I am an authorized winegard repair facility. I dont remember if I have ever ran into this problem but I would like to know that if a receiver is malfunctioning will it cause this problem I am having. Anybody with any info, please chime in


----------



## litzdog911

Sounds like you've ruled out everything except the D12 Receiver. Can you test that D12 on another dish?


----------



## peds48

Fasted77 said:


> Working on an in-motion satellite with a D12 receiver. The LNB is fine, the satellites locks in at about 85%. I am only getting odd transponders and no evens. The D12 receiver is about 12 years old. I have to say that I have troubleshooted this satellite for hours. Its working properly till I check the transponders. Replaced Lnb, hooked straight into the LNB without going through any electronics from the satellite. I specialize in RV satellites and I am an authorized winegard repair facility. I dont remember if I have ever ran into this problem but I would like to know that if a receiver is malfunctioning will it cause this problem I am having. Anybody with any info, please chime in


There is an easy way to test. Get a multi-meter with a coax jumper with a fitting on one end and a prep cable on the other no fitting. Set the receiver to the signal meter screen. The meter should toggle between ~18v and ~13v. If the multi-meter only reports 13v, then you can pretty much say the receiver is shot.


----------

